
Entrepreneurs, Manage Yourself, Then Your Startup  - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/05/entrepreneurs-manage-yourself-then-your-startup/
======
borisfowler
Time management and personal discipline are some of the best traits
entrepreneurs can have. Being able to control yourself and work diligently and
prudently are important for business leaders to execute.

